# Center Cab Switcher Motor



## kajohnson9 (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement motor for Aristocraft's center cab switcher (ART22605C)? Mine is burned out and I'm having a difficult time finding a replacement. 
Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is the same as the eggliner, Bachmann makes them now. I have seen prices from $67 to $129.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That loco has 2 trucks, each with a motor, and very short wheelbase, the part number on the motor is different from the part number on the aristo eggliner.


I think that is a smaller motor.


Greg


----------



## kajohnson9 (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the input. I'll check with Bachmann and see what they say.
Thanks again.
Keith


----------

